# I hate my dog



## rubydm (May 26, 2012)

I have a 7 yo pug. Hes trained, house broken, I am fine with the upkeep associated with pugs. It's just that he inflicts SO MANY problems on himself. Like the time he ate all three dogs' food and we thought something seriously wrong happened. Or not eating at all. Or eating something dumb.
Lately his thing is to not eat allllll day, make himself ill and throw up simply because my husband isn't home. Once he gets home he eats and settles down... or I have to coax him into REALIZING hes hungry and not ill by giving him junk. Otherwise he sits in the bathroom all day. Just sits. It is so unnerving, frustrating, and upsetting. The days when i exist to him he comes to bed and sits up and stares. I make my husband close the bedroom door when he leaves. Some days i leave the house altogether to get away from him. 
I'm going to have a baby in three months, I don't want to have to baby my damn dog and his self inflicted misery. It's all new crap too. I give him what he wants but he treats me like a walking piece of garbage unless hes being needy, walks with his tail down and looks just unsettled until my husband gets home. It's gotten to the point where I lock myself in the bedroom and come out to take him out for an actual walk and make dinner until my hub gets home. I cant stand it anymore. Right now hes sitting on the living room couch, has been for the last 3 hours when he woke me up staring. And that's because I locked him out of the bathroom and he cant skulk in the shadows.
I think this is more for venting than advice. I didn't sleep that much because of his antics- again - so this may not make sense. What is his deal? Why am I a walking turd since my hub and I moved in together 2.5 years ago, when he used to adore me?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't let a dog make you feel bad. Let him sit in the bathroom all day if he wants to. Why would it upset you? I suspect he's picking up on your frustration, so he doesn't want to interact with you, which makes you more frustrated, etc. So let him do whatever he wants to do as long as it's not destructive. I'm not sure what "antics" kept you awake? He sounds like a quiet dog.


----------



## sm4657 (May 26, 2012)

He probably knows you don't like him....dogs are sensitive animals and can sense body language a mile away.

It sounds like he needs a good, loving home with someone that is able to give him the time, love, and affection he craves.

You will be busy with a new baby and will not be able to give him what he needs....

Please re-home him to a loving family.


----------



## KaywinnitLee (Jan 1, 2012)

Rehoming a seven year old pig would be extremely tough. That is considered a "senior" aged dog and pugs are already prone to so many health problems, let alone senior issues. 

If he doesn't like his food, try something more enticing. My dog is extremely picky...I feed her ZiwiPeak and she still won't eat it right away unless I add boiling water to her food to bring out the flavor more. Maybe your dog simply doesn't like what food he has. Or, give him a set amount of time to eat, say 15 minutes, then take his food away. Train him to understand when it is time to eat. Leaving food out all the time gives dogs the choice to graze and if that's annoying you then you need to train him to eat on a schedule. He will eat when he's hungry. 

As for his "attitude" towards you...well I'm sure he can sense how you feel about him and he's depressed. Why don't you give him some positive attention...take him for a short walk, cuddle him, do training with him. He could also be bored since you seem to pay him no mind and you lock yourself away from him...maybe he's staring at you because he wants you to give him the attention he deserves.

Once the baby comes, I bet you will try to rehome him anyway but I beg you to at least contact a breed specific rescue if you do so...if you take a seven year old pug to a shelter, he will likely be put down. 

Good luck.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I would say, let him be your husband's baby. You'll be busy with the human baby soon enough. If you don't want to interact with him, then don't (although maybe you have to let him out to pee once during the day). I agree that trying to re-home him would likely result in his death, unless you have a friend or family member who is just dying to have him.

Also, my cousin is pregnant, and let me just say. . .you aren't yourself right now. Don't make any big decisions based on cranky pregnancy hormones.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

How very sad.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah how can someone hate their dog???? I also have a very needy dog, rescue Buddy who has abandonment issues can at times be very needy ( sometimes he needs to be reassured that he is a good dog & that he is doing good etc...) alsO I can't go anywhere without him (except the bathroom, which is a dog free zone.... Something about a dog staring at me while I try & pee or something that unnerves me lol). 

I also agree that you are prolly having like... Major hormone issues right now, I know how I feel when it's my 'time of thr month' or a little before so I can only imagine what you are going through :/. Just step back & Take a deep breath. As for eating what is he eating, some dogs won't eat or don't like low end kibble, also I'd recommend fresh, frozen raw instead of unhealthy ppl food to entice him to eat (I have a kinda picky eater & the raw worked like a charm for her). I feed natures variety instinct (their grain free) but its pricy but with a pug a bag would last you like.... Three months or something lol.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

The dog knows you hate him. Why would he want to be around someone that hates him? You seem to hate him because he does things that dogs do. Stressful atmospheres can make dogs not eat/throw up. And you are anthropomorphizing his actions and taking them personally. Find the poor dog a good home.

You might want to be very aware of your emotions. I worry that when you have the baby, if, God Forbid, the baby is cranky when you hold it, and it quiets for your husband, you are going to be angry at the baby because it likes your husband better, and you will start treating the baby with contempt. Add in post partum hormones, and you have a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree with everyone else: the dog KNOWS you hate him, and he is probably feeling very nervous and stressed because of it. How would you like to spend your day around someone that you KNOW hates you? He probably just wants to be loved, the poor thing. That's probably why he is staring at you. he is craving love and attention but he knows that you hate him so he is feeling stressed and neglected.

I think you need to stop being so hateful towards the poor dog. Give him some love and attention and maybe you'll realize he's a good dog. I bet you'll see a complete change in his personality after you stop being so mean to him. He'll be so much happier in a loving environment.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I guess my first thought (other than this being a really sad situation!) is -- has he always been like this?? If not, has he had a thorough check up at the vet to see if anything is causing changes in behavior? 

Doesn't sound like your dog really has a routine. At least Monday through Friday, we have a good routine going with our dog. I'm actually concerned because my job is ending in the next few months and I'm going to have to totally rework the routine! It'd probably be good for both of you if you went out for a few hours during the day. Maybe have your husband feed him breakfast and dinner if he won't eat it from you. Start doing fun activities together. Take him to the park, or do a training class with him, or just do some training at home with him.

I'm also not entirely sure what you expect from him? I love my dog, and he does actually just sit and stare at me sometimes. Not sure why, but if I talk to him he wags his tail, so I figure it's all good. 

I think you might be overthinking his motivations for his behaviors. I don't believe that dogs do things with premeditation or out of spite. My dog loves me better than my husband, but he doesn't resent my husband when I'm not home. He goes bonkers when I get home, but he's fine with my husband too. Maybe your dog likes the bathroom floor because it's cool. Again that kind of goes back to making sure there aren't medical issues that would make him want to be cool. Don't stress about it though, it's not like you've got the dog chained to the toilet. If he's unhappy in there, he'll go elsewhere.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Sounds to me like your dog is having anxiety issues and you are contributing heavily to that. I have a Pug the same age, he's loved by the whole household and knows it. He's VERY sensitive though and picks up on the moods of those around him quickly. If you're going to rehome him, do so through rescue so potential adopters can be screened and he'll get a home that appreciates the little guy.


----------



## Nev Allen (Feb 17, 2010)

Your pug is just asking for the attention you are not giving him. When your kid arrives you will have even less inclination , or time, to give the little guy attention and that is going to lead to him getting even more emotionally unstable and add in post partum blues and I see this little guy being hurt, or worse.

As k a relative or friend to look after him for a month or two until you have settled down into a better place after the arrival of the little one, but in the meantime, try and show the animal the respect and love he is craving.


----------



## no.guru (Apr 9, 2010)

Last year a friend of mine had a baby and mentioned that very quickly her dog became much less of an interest for her. She had previously been organizing events for friends with dogs, and the new baby was taking up much more of her time. It won't be long before your child is born and soon after that will be old enough to show an interest in your dog. Also, I would certainly understand if my wife didn't show much interest in the dog while she was pregnant or after the child was born.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (Mar 3, 2012)

What I hear, is someone who is tired and frustrated. and probably hormonal... this is a rough time in your pregnancy, and you probably don't feel all that great.

Emmett makes me crazy if I have to skip a walk for more than one day. So I take him for a ride in the car, or a stroll through Lowe's. Sometimes, I'll sit down with him and we'll work his doggy puzzle or a Kong, the mental stimulation helps his mood too. It also gives me a break.

does he like rides in the car? maybe take him to a dog park and let him run, sniff, and work off pent up energy.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

This breaks my heart because I have been in Pugs for 21 years and don't understand how anyone could hate a Pug. Contact a regional Pug Rescue so this poor guy can be rehomed where he will be loved.


----------



## sscott87 (Feb 19, 2012)

Please don't take anything on here the wrong way, as for the most part I don't think anyone has really meant anything too negative, but we're trying to get a little better understanding of your situation. Sounds like you're very quite along in your pregnancy, so even without the little pug, you may not be feeling the greatest (he's probably not the sole reason for some of your frustrations anyway). 

Routine is a necessity for most dogs. Whether you feed once, twice, or three times a day, something close to a set routine typically helps when possible. Also, many breeds can't really be left with food just out for them at all times. I don't know about Pugs specifically, but many will just eat and eat and eat, rather than merely when they're hungry. Some dogs will grow tired of the same food after a period of time. 

As for the behaviors, I'm not sure any of us understand what "antics" have kept you up at night, based on what you've described. He sounds like a quiet little pug. Some of his behaviors may very well stem from your treatment of him. He's a dog; he's going to want some level of attention. Even the most independent dogs don't tend to want to be left in solitude every waking moment. However, if his behaviors have been a more recent development, a trip to the vet could possibly reveal something.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Please contact a rescue and rehome him. Dogs have been bred for thousands of years to pick up on human emotion, especially companion dogs like pugs. He knows you hate him. He knows everything he does makes you angry. So he endures as best he can until your husband comes home. 

Maybe it is the hormones, which are tough, but it's not an excuse to emotionally abuse a defenseless animal.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

rubydm said:


> I have a 7 yo pug. Hes trained, house broken, I am fine with the upkeep associated with pugs. It's just that he inflicts SO MANY problems on himself. Like the time he ate all three dogs' food and we thought something seriously wrong happened. Or not eating at all. Or eating something dumb.


This is about simple management. Dog proof the house so there aren't things lying around that he shouldn't eat. Dog proofing a house is only half of what you have to do to baby proof a house. 

You have multiple dogs? Did I read that correctly? If that is the case, feed them in separate rooms, behind baby gates, or in crates so that they eat their own food only. Put their food down for 15-20 minutes twice a day. If it's not eaten, pick it up and let them be hungry until their next meal time.

He is a DOG. He's not intentionally inflicting problems on himself. He is just a dog. Set him up for success and stop expecting him to make all the right decisions. 



> Lately his thing is to not eat allllll day, make himself ill and throw up simply because my husband isn't home. Once he gets home he eats and settles down... or I have to coax him into REALIZING hes hungry and not ill by giving him junk. Otherwise he sits in the bathroom all day. Just sits. It is so unnerving, frustrating, and upsetting. The days when i exist to him he comes to bed and sits up and stares. I make my husband close the bedroom door when he leaves. Some days i leave the house altogether to get away from him.
> I'm going to have a baby in three months, I don't want to have to baby my damn dog and his self inflicted misery. It's all new crap too. I give him what he wants but he treats me like a walking piece of garbage unless hes being needy, walks with his tail down and looks just unsettled until my husband gets home. It's gotten to the point where I lock myself in the bedroom and come out to take him out for an actual walk and make dinner until my hub gets home. I cant stand it anymore. Right now hes sitting on the living room couch, has been for the last 3 hours when he woke me up staring. And that's because I locked him out of the bathroom and he cant skulk in the shadows.
> I think this is more for venting than advice. I didn't sleep that much because of his antics- again - so this may not make sense. What is his deal? Why am I a walking turd since my hub and I moved in together 2.5 years ago, when he used to adore me?


It sounds like you're making him nervous most of the time. When I'm in a crappy mood, for ANY reason, my dog lays in a different room and watches me from there. She recognizes every curse word in my vocabulary no matter what kind of tone I say it in. When I'm in a good mood, she watches me, staring a hole in my head, from the nearest comfy spot. Even the independent dogs in my house spend plenty of time staring at me. It's part of the package with a dog. 

You need to let go of this grudge and spend time bonding with him. Take him on walks. Take him to fun positive reinforcement training classes. A "clicks for tricks" type class would be a fun place to start. 

If you can't do that, tell your husband how you feel and contact your regional pug or small breed rescue.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

This is why I have dogs & not kids, I would hate myself if I found myself feeling this way about one of my dogs , ESP Buddy & how sensitive he is


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Tofu_pup said:


> This is about simple management. Dog proof the house so there aren't things lying around that he shouldn't eat. Dog proofing a house is only half of what you have to do to baby proof a house.
> 
> He is a DOG. He's not intentionally inflicting problems on himself. He is just a dog. Set him up for success and stop expecting him to make all the right decisions.


Totally agree. Dogs aren't like humans - they don't plot revenge, plan their misdemeanours, etc. They just react to situations - pretty much every time Hamish has done something naughty, I have realised that it is a reaction to something I did, and not in a planned / calculated way, just simply an almost involuntary reaction.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

The OP mentioned that she had other dogs , I hope she doesn't treat them like she does this little guy .

We have a dog (Josefina) that I don't particularly get along with (but she is OH's dog anyway lol) she isn't a bad dog but her personality & mine just don't meld together, I don't hate her but I don't feel 'that' feeling with her like I have with Buddy.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not entirely clear what you hate about this dog?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

rubydm said:


> Why am I a walking turd since my hub and I moved in together 2.5 years ago, when he used to adore me?


A wholleee lotta people seem to be missing this part.

What I gather from this is that the OP feels like her dog is using her, and doesn't love her, and it's easy to get frustrated with anyone or anything that doesn't seem to give a rats ass about you.
And I can't say that I've never felt this way about a pet, and in the end I did end up rehoming said pet because it was wasn't for him to him to have to live with me. 

How long as this behavior been going on? You say he's fine when you're husband gets home... maybe it's best to just let him be your husband's dog. 
You may see an improvement in his behavior with you if you stop being cross with him. Don't get nervous or frustrated or angry with him. Watch your body language and your actual language. He may just be staring at you because he's concerned, and the more frustrated you get with him, the more it becomes like rubbing salt in a wound.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sassafras said:


> I'm not entirely clear what you hate about this dog?


Yeah, sounds like he'd fit in perfectly at my house.


----------



## Rid#### (Jul 22, 2011)

This is a forum that only wants to hear the thing's they agree with.
If you have other idea's then don't say them or they will ban you.
This is the truth.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I would like the OP to reply with more info zoned could help, I hope she reads that the dog isn't doing these things to make er life miserable (tho I'm curious as to why she thinks it's so miserable in the dirt place) but oh well, maybe she just had to get on & vent? Which I can also respect.


----------



## TTs Towel (May 22, 2012)

You should take him to the shelter. They'll take good care of him there and probably find him a great home. Shelters are usually not overcrowded so they'll have plenty of room and time to work with him.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

TTs Towel said:


> You should take him to the shelter. They'll take good care of him there and probably find him a great home. Shelters are usually not overcrowded so they'll have plenty of room and time to work with him.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

TTs Towel said:


> You should take him to the shelter. They'll take good care of him there and probably find him a great home. Shelters are usually not overcrowded so they'll have plenty of room and time to work with him.


I'm with TWAB on this one... "not sure if serious" for sure.

I bet my local shelter would love to hear your perception of shelters... they've taken in over 800 dogs this month, they are insanely overcrowded, about to start PTS for crowding and owner surrenders have no hold period. Nearly instant death sentence for an older dog.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I feel sorry for this dog. To the person who suggested a shelter, please tell us you were kidding.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah I hope they were kidding, but I think that is their attempt at dark humor :/ tasteless as it may be.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (Mar 3, 2012)

mcdavis said:


> Totally agree. Dogs aren't like humans - they don't plot revenge, plan their misdemeanours, etc. They just react to situations - pretty much every time Hamish has done something naughty, I have realised that it is a reaction to something I did, and not in a planned / calculated way, just simply an almost involuntary reaction.


agreed. plotting and calculating are purely human traits, in fact they may be pre frontal cortex traits... which dogs don't have. No prefrontal cortex, no deliberate mischief.

your dogs sounds, nervous or curious, probably a combination of the two. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ManyRoses (May 28, 2012)

First off - I am so sorry to hear that you are feeling so frustrated!!! 

You say that this happened when you moved in with your SO 2.5 years ago - was the dog yours or his before the move in? And did you have to move house in order to move in, or did you move into his original home? Moving and changes can be very, very stressful for everyone, especially dogs! And when you move in with a partner, a lot changes, emotionally as well as practically - schedules change, attention gets divided, etc etc. On top of that, you are 6 months pregnant, and I am guessing that like most people, you probably were trying for a little while before that happy event happened! Having a big change of home, schedule, etc, and then not having the time to adjust to it could be a big cause for these issues. Often, when you start trying, your focus totally changes - understandably! And dogs are such sensitive creatures, all of these changes, and the changes in your energy when you became pregnant could have just derailed the relationship. 

On top of all that - like others have said, now the dog is probably picking up on your feelings, your hormones are making your feelings worse, and BAM - vicious cycle is started. But you CAN break it!! 

Talk to your husband about how you feel - and that you need some help with the dog, and with getting back on track. Once you have the baby, he is probably going to have to take on more dog-caring anyway, so why not get that started now?

As for specifics - if he is being picky with the food - don't coddle him!!! If he learns that being picky gets junky food, of course he will keep going with it!! Give him his appropriate food 2-3 times a day, and if he doesn't eat, then leave it. Missing a few meals won't do him any harm (although I would worry if he goes a full day or two without eating!!) and most dogs will figure it out quickly and start eating rather than go hungry. Do some bonding play and training exercises, and try to have fun with it! Take him to the park and relax on a bench in the sun for a while playing fetch - it'll relax you both, and the more energy he expends in play and walks with you, the more likely he is to eat promptly, and relax and sleep at home. Dogs don't think the way we do, but they can get mopey when bored - if you are just walking him once a day because you are resentful, he's probably bored and that could be why he is just moping around and sitting in one spot all day. 

Most importantly, don't beat yourself up - it won't make the situation better. Go slow, and don't expect overnight change - and really celebrate the happy moments!!! Have a nice hour on the couch with him watching tv? Focus on it! Tell your hubby about how nice it was - tell your dog how nice it is! Keep thinking on those happy times, and you will start to feel better...good luck!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

ManyRoses said:


> First off - I am so sorry to hear that you are feeling so frustrated!!!
> 
> You say that this happened when you moved in with your SO 2.5 years ago - was the dog yours or his before the move in? And did you have to move house in order to move in, or did you move into his original home? Moving and changes can be very, very stressful for everyone, especially dogs! And when you move in with a partner, a lot changes, emotionally as well as practically - schedules change, attention gets divided, etc etc. On top of that, you are 6 months pregnant, and I am guessing that like most people, you probably were trying for a little while before that happy event happened! Having a big change of home, schedule, etc, and then not having the time to adjust to it could be a big cause for these issues. Often, when you start trying, your focus totally changes - understandably! And dogs are such sensitive creatures, all of these changes, and the changes in your energy when you became pregnant could have just derailed the relationship.
> 
> ...


Good advice


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

TTs Towel said:


> . Shelters are usually not overcrowded so they'll have plenty of room and time to work with him.


What are you smoking????? Our local shelter euths 19000 pets a year, due to overcrowding and lack of homes.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm sure she meant it as sarcasim .... I hope ???


----------



## sandbee542 (Nov 1, 2012)

To rubydm - do not listen to the fools posting telling you that you just don't understand your dog, that you don't spend enough time with him, that he knows you don't like him, blah, blah, blah! We - mainly my husband - got a new dog this past April. He has done nothing but destroy things in our house and cost us more money than I ever thought possible! We got him from a rescue kennel (paid them $225) - he was supposed to be a Jack Russell and good with cats. Those were just the first lies! He's a rat terrier and aggravates the snot out of our cats (and thereby, me). I buy him toys all the time and they range from stuffed toys to the Kong toys. The Kong toys are the only ones he has just totally destroyed. I bought him 2 nice dog beds with blankets - chewed up and thrown away. He chewed the air conditioner cord in half and that cost us $75 to repair plus 2 weeks to get the parts and get it fixed. We had to devise a way to lock the wardrobe doors because he chewed up 3 pairs of my shoes and 2 pairs of my husbands shoes. He chewed up my husbands robe when it was hanging on the back of the bedroom door. He has chewed up 4 brand new rugs. He has scratched a Bob Timberlake cherry coffee table that was from my mother and we've had for 12 years. And today he chewed up 2 more rugs - completely destroyed, chewed on 6 drawers of the bed, got my husband's sock drawer open and destroyed 12 pairs of socks and, here's the real topper, he chewed the corner of an antique black walnut wardrobe that my husband's grandfather built in the 40's!!! How's that for being endearing! Then he got sick - geez, wonder why!!! When he's outside he chases the cats until Momma Kitty hits him (the kittens don't know to do that yet). We had a Jack Russell for 9 years and he was wonderful so don't anybody try to tell me that I don't know what to do with a high energy dog! Don't tell me that he doesn't get enough attention - I tried petting and calmly trying to train him and cuddling with him and it didn't make a difference except that he chewed holes in the really nice blanket I had put around him when we were on the couch! He has peed on the bed, on the couch, in both vehicles, I think on every d***ed floor we have - he finally, hopefully, I think, got the gist of why we were going outside all the time and rarely tinkles or doo-doo's in the house anymore. Of course, it doesn't help that my husband has no rules for him - I know, I know, that's a problem but I'm the one that spends the majority of time with him and I couldn't get through to him no matter what. I tried being gentle, using treats and praise - nothing works. Every day is like the movie Ground Hog Day and everything is brand new to him. He's about as smart as a bag of hammers, he's destructive and starting today he stays outside all the time!!! So, rubydm, don't listen to all the ones on here that it's all you, there is no such thing as a bad dog, etc. - it's all hog wash and there are dogs that are destructive and dumb!


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

sandbee542 said:


> To rubydm - do not listen to the fools posting telling you that you just don't understand your dog, that you don't spend enough time with him, that he knows you don't like him, blah, blah, blah! We - mainly my husband - got a new dog this past April. He has done nothing but destroy things in our house and cost us more money than I ever thought possible! We got him from a rescue kennel (paid them $225) - he was supposed to be a Jack Russell and good with cats. Those were just the first lies! He's a rat terrier and aggravates the snot out of our cats (and thereby, me). I buy him toys all the time and they range from stuffed toys to the Kong toys. The Kong toys are the only ones he has just totally destroyed. I bought him 2 nice dog beds with blankets - chewed up and thrown away. He chewed the air conditioner cord in half and that cost us $75 to repair plus 2 weeks to get the parts and get it fixed. We had to devise a way to lock the wardrobe doors because he chewed up 3 pairs of my shoes and 2 pairs of my husbands shoes. He chewed up my husbands robe when it was hanging on the back of the bedroom door. He has chewed up 4 brand new rugs. He has scratched a Bob Timberlake cherry coffee table that was from my mother and we've had for 12 years. And today he chewed up 2 more rugs - completely destroyed, chewed on 6 drawers of the bed, got my husband's sock drawer open and destroyed 12 pairs of socks and, here's the real topper, he chewed the corner of an antique black walnut wardrobe that my husband's grandfather built in the 40's!!! How's that for being endearing! Then he got sick - geez, wonder why!!! When he's outside he chases the cats until Momma Kitty hits him (the kittens don't know to do that yet). We had a Jack Russell for 9 years and he was wonderful so don't anybody try to tell me that I don't know what to do with a high energy dog! Don't tell me that he doesn't get enough attention - I tried petting and calmly trying to train him and cuddling with him and it didn't make a difference except that he chewed holes in the really nice blanket I had put around him when we were on the couch! He has peed on the bed, on the couch, in both vehicles, I think on every d***ed floor we have - he finally, hopefully, I think, got the gist of why we were going outside all the time and rarely tinkles or doo-doo's in the house anymore. Of course, it doesn't help that my husband has no rules for him - I know, I know, that's a problem but I'm the one that spends the majority of time with him and I couldn't get through to him no matter what. I tried being gentle, using treats and praise - nothing works. Every day is like the movie Ground Hog Day and everything is brand new to him. He's about as smart as a bag of hammers, he's destructive and starting today he stays outside all the time!!! So, rubydm, don't listen to all the ones on here that it's all you, there is no such thing as a bad dog, etc. - it's all hog wash and there are dogs that are destructive and dumb!


 I feel very bad for your obviously extremely bored and unsupervised dog. 

To the op, not sure if this is your first pregnancy or not but for the pregnancy and first year afterwards you are really out of whack. The hormones are crazy and adjusting to an entirely new lifestyle makes for a potentially very hard time. Another poster gave great advice about trying to be very aware of your emotions as you could easily become resentful of the baby if he/she cries for you but calms right down in daddy's arms (or grandma's). *Post-partum depression is SERIOUS and not at all uncommon, please really consider your emotional state and talk to your doctor if you feel you may develop depression after the baby is born.* I've had two babies, thankfully no baby blues with either, so trust me when I say the pregnancy and first year is a very emotional and hormonal time. My one cousin did have baby blues after her second (just 18 months after her first) and she rightfully went to the doctor for medication. Obviously I can't really say from a single Internet post if your just normal pregnancy hormones or if you are at a point where a doctor's help is in order. Being a mom though I am concerned for this tiny helpless baby that will be joining your family very soon.

You said this was your dog but when you moved in with the hubby he developed a preference for the hubby? It may just be that your husband's personality meshes better with your Pug's. Dogs are individuals, just like people, so they will take a particular liking to a person or another animal just like we do. Also, dogs DO prefer a clear, quiet person. Dogs love my husband-he's real easy to read and naturally a quiet person. He doesn't really care for dogs. We had a family dog when I was a kid. She LIVED AND BREATHED for my dad. The rest of us were okay, until dad got home. Then we didn't exist.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

This thread originated in May and the OP has only made the initial posting.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I for one, feel extremely sorry for sandbee542 -- she adopted a dog, and it's acting like a dog! It's just terrible.

I know you won't take any advice, sandbee, but your dog could benefit from more _exercise_, not just attention. A lot of it is management, too -- crate him if you can't supervise him, make sure he can't reach valuables or socks or whatever else he likes to chew. Inside, give your cats escape routes by blocking the dog with baby gates. Outside, keep the dog leashed or in a fence so he can't chase the cats. Make sure you don't give him the opportunity to mess inside; interrupt him, rush him outside, and praise and treat him LIKE CRAZY when he goes (have you been actually going out with him, or just tossing him in the yard to do his business? Most dogs "trained" the latter way take a lot longer to learn, no matter how "smart" they are). 

I agree that not all dogs are geniuses, but your dog doesn't sound any dumber than your average dog. In fact, he may be smarter -- it's often the smart dogs that cause the most trouble because they're bored and want something to do.

If you don't want to work with this dog and are relegating him to a life outside, please just give him back to the rescue. He's clearly not the right fit for you; maybe he will be for someone else.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

sandbee542 said:


> To rubydm - do not listen to the fools posting telling you that you just don't understand your dog, that you don't spend enough time with him, that he knows you don't like him, blah, blah, blah! We - mainly my husband - got a new dog this past April. He has done nothing but destroy things in our house and cost us more money than I ever thought possible! We got him from a rescue kennel (paid them $225) - he was supposed to be a Jack Russell and good with cats. Those were just the first lies! He's a rat terrier and aggravates the snot out of our cats (and thereby, me). I buy him toys all the time and they range from stuffed toys to the Kong toys. The Kong toys are the only ones he has just totally destroyed. I bought him 2 nice dog beds with blankets - chewed up and thrown away. He chewed the air conditioner cord in half and that cost us $75 to repair plus 2 weeks to get the parts and get it fixed. We had to devise a way to lock the wardrobe doors because he chewed up 3 pairs of my shoes and 2 pairs of my husbands shoes. He chewed up my husbands robe when it was hanging on the back of the bedroom door. He has chewed up 4 brand new rugs. He has scratched a Bob Timberlake cherry coffee table that was from my mother and we've had for 12 years. And today he chewed up 2 more rugs - completely destroyed, chewed on 6 drawers of the bed, got my husband's sock drawer open and destroyed 12 pairs of socks and, here's the real topper, he chewed the corner of an antique black walnut wardrobe that my husband's grandfather built in the 40's!!! How's that for being endearing! Then he got sick - geez, wonder why!!! When he's outside he chases the cats until Momma Kitty hits him (the kittens don't know to do that yet). We had a Jack Russell for 9 years and he was wonderful so don't anybody try to tell me that I don't know what to do with a high energy dog! Don't tell me that he doesn't get enough attention - I tried petting and calmly trying to train him and cuddling with him and it didn't make a difference except that he chewed holes in the really nice blanket I had put around him when we were on the couch! He has peed on the bed, on the couch, in both vehicles, I think on every d***ed floor we have - he finally, hopefully, I think, got the gist of why we were going outside all the time and rarely tinkles or doo-doo's in the house anymore. Of course, it doesn't help that my husband has no rules for him - I know, I know, that's a problem but I'm the one that spends the majority of time with him and I couldn't get through to him no matter what. I tried being gentle, using treats and praise - nothing works. Every day is like the movie Ground Hog Day and everything is brand new to him. He's about as smart as a bag of hammers, he's destructive and starting today he stays outside all the time!!! So, rubydm, don't listen to all the ones on here that it's all you, there is no such thing as a bad dog, etc. - it's all hog wash and there are dogs that are destructive and dumb!




So you're givi g advice when your own poor dog is in severe need of training and excercise?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

sandbee542 said:


> To rubydm - do not listen to the fools posting telling you that you just don't understand your dog, that you don't spend enough time with him, that he knows you don't like him, blah, blah, blah! We - mainly my husband - got a new dog this past April. He has done nothing but destroy things in our house and cost us more money than I ever thought possible! We got him from a rescue kennel (paid them $225) - he was supposed to be a Jack Russell and good with cats. Those were just the first lies! He's a rat terrier and aggravates the snot out of our cats (and thereby, me). I buy him toys all the time and they range from stuffed toys to the Kong toys. The Kong toys are the only ones he has just totally destroyed. I bought him 2 nice dog beds with blankets - chewed up and thrown away. He chewed the air conditioner cord in half and that cost us $75 to repair plus 2 weeks to get the parts and get it fixed. We had to devise a way to lock the wardrobe doors because he chewed up 3 pairs of my shoes and 2 pairs of my husbands shoes. He chewed up my husbands robe when it was hanging on the back of the bedroom door. He has chewed up 4 brand new rugs. He has scratched a Bob Timberlake cherry coffee table that was from my mother and we've had for 12 years. And today he chewed up 2 more rugs - completely destroyed, chewed on 6 drawers of the bed, got my husband's sock drawer open and destroyed 12 pairs of socks and, here's the real topper, he chewed the corner of an antique black walnut wardrobe that my husband's grandfather built in the 40's!!! How's that for being endearing! Then he got sick - geez, wonder why!!! When he's outside he chases the cats until Momma Kitty hits him (the kittens don't know to do that yet). We had a Jack Russell for 9 years and he was wonderful so don't anybody try to tell me that I don't know what to do with a high energy dog! Don't tell me that he doesn't get enough attention - I tried petting and calmly trying to train him and cuddling with him and it didn't make a difference except that he chewed holes in the really nice blanket I had put around him when we were on the couch! He has peed on the bed, on the couch, in both vehicles, I think on every d***ed floor we have - he finally, hopefully, I think, got the gist of why we were going outside all the time and rarely tinkles or doo-doo's in the house anymore. Of course, it doesn't help that my husband has no rules for him - I know, I know, that's a problem but I'm the one that spends the majority of time with him and I couldn't get through to him no matter what. I tried being gentle, using treats and praise - nothing works. Every day is like the movie Ground Hog Day and everything is brand new to him. He's about as smart as a bag of hammers, he's destructive and starting today he stays outside all the time!!! So, rubydm, don't listen to all the ones on here that it's all you, there is no such thing as a bad dog, etc. - it's all hog wash and there are dogs that are destructive and dumb!


Not only does the OP not understand dogs but you don't either! 

Not everyone knows everything... See that post at the top of the page I made? I was frustrated with Josefina so what did I do? I got down & did research on what was behind her behavior I vented I complained whatever but I never said I hated her (sure she frustrated the deal out of me & pissed me off royally at times & I will admit to screaming into my pillow on several occasions) in fact OH only wanted her after I spend the work training her lol. 

Like I said if someone was treating my dog like that I would be pissed.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Most rescues forbid keeping a dog outside. They should be notified.

And everyone wonders why rescues have such restrictive rules and extensive applications.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Amaryllis said:


> Most rescues forbid keeping a dog outside. They should be notified.
> 
> And everyone wonders why rescues have such restrictive rules and extensive applications.


Only takes one to ruin it for everyone  good people (me included) are turned down because rescues have been burned by folks like this person  makes me sad because good dogs & good people miss out.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

sandbee542 said:


> To rubydm - do not listen to the fools posting telling you that you just don't understand your dog, that you don't spend enough time with him, that he knows you don't like him, blah, blah, blah! We - mainly my husband - got a new dog this past April. He has done nothing but destroy things in our house and cost us more money than I ever thought possible! We got him from a rescue kennel (paid them $225) - he was supposed to be a Jack Russell and good with cats. Those were just the first lies! He's a rat terrier and aggravates the snot out of our cats (and thereby, me). I buy him toys all the time and they range from stuffed toys to the Kong toys. The Kong toys are the only ones he has just totally destroyed. I bought him 2 nice dog beds with blankets - chewed up and thrown away. He chewed the air conditioner cord in half and that cost us $75 to repair plus 2 weeks to get the parts and get it fixed. We had to devise a way to lock the wardrobe doors because he chewed up 3 pairs of my shoes and 2 pairs of my husbands shoes. He chewed up my husbands robe when it was hanging on the back of the bedroom door. He has chewed up 4 brand new rugs. He has scratched a Bob Timberlake cherry coffee table that was from my mother and we've had for 12 years. And today he chewed up 2 more rugs - completely destroyed, chewed on 6 drawers of the bed, got my husband's sock drawer open and destroyed 12 pairs of socks and, here's the real topper, he chewed the corner of an antique black walnut wardrobe that my husband's grandfather built in the 40's!!! How's that for being endearing! Then he got sick - geez, wonder why!!! When he's outside he chases the cats until Momma Kitty hits him (the kittens don't know to do that yet). We had a Jack Russell for 9 years and he was wonderful so don't anybody try to tell me that I don't know what to do with a high energy dog! Don't tell me that he doesn't get enough attention - I tried petting and calmly trying to train him and cuddling with him and it didn't make a difference except that he chewed holes in the really nice blanket I had put around him when we were on the couch! He has peed on the bed, on the couch, in both vehicles, I think on every d***ed floor we have - he finally, hopefully, I think, got the gist of why we were going outside all the time and rarely tinkles or doo-doo's in the house anymore. Of course, it doesn't help that my husband has no rules for him - I know, I know, that's a problem but I'm the one that spends the majority of time with him and I couldn't get through to him no matter what. I tried being gentle, using treats and praise - nothing works. Every day is like the movie Ground Hog Day and everything is brand new to him. He's about as smart as a bag of hammers, he's destructive and starting today he stays outside all the time!!! So, rubydm, don't listen to all the ones on here that it's all you, there is no such thing as a bad dog, etc. - it's all hog wash and there are dogs that are destructive and dumb!


I have a rat terrier, and this post actually made me cry. 

They are active, intelligent, and, yeah, interactive dogs. They do not (nor does any dog really) just stand around, sleep, and behave themselves until you feel like doing something with them. They find something to do. If you can't provide the dog with something to do, it will FIND something - and giving him a toy does not count, playing with him DOES. They also have basically NO fur, and are completely unsuited to life outside. Even aside from the 'velcro' nature of most, they don't have a double coat - just an extremely short, thin, fine one. They typically freeze in even moderate/mild temperatures, and go burrowing under blankets. YES, they are energetic, can be stubborn and have prey-drive, but they're *GOOD DOGS*, and not even particularly difficult to train ones - far easier than most, IMO, for basic manners type training - if you're just willing to give them some consistency and love.

If you can't give him a better life than this, contact http://www.ratbonerescues.com/ and get him into a new home. 

Hell, if you're in the Virginia/WVA/TN/NC area, contact ME and *I* will get him into a new, appropriate home.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

sandbee542 said:


> He's about as smart as a bag of hammers, he's destructive and starting today he stays outside all the time!!! So, rubydm, don't listen to all the ones on here that it's all you, there is no such thing as a bad dog, etc. - it's all hog wash and there are dogs that are destructive and dumb!


Wow. This is sad.
By your definition, all children are destructive and dumb as well.

Have you bothered at all to try and train this dog, or supervise him, or take him for regular exercise? 
Putting him outside won't fix it. It'll make it worse and now he'll destroy your yard.

So foolish. :doh:


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I have. 12 yr old jack Russell terrier who still loves his hour of fetch every day & about cats: your dog is a TERRIER just be fortunate he hast killed hem yet & is just harassing them... Separate them NOW when you can watch them of you might one day come home to a dead cat


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> I have. 12 yr old jack Russell terrier who still loves his hour of fetch every day & about cats: your dog is a TERRIER just be fortunate he hast killed hem yet & is just harassing them... Separate them NOW when you can watch them of you might one day come home to a dead cat


I just. I am boggled. It's possible this dog is a rat/jack cross (wouldn't be the first one), but Rat Terriers, while still active and prey-drivey tend to be... I don't know, like shelties compared to working line border collies, compared to most JRTs. They're just all around LESS intense, less driven, less energetic, less stubborn. They are still small working terriers, and require exercise/training/human interaction, sure - but nothing that would be beyond the realm of even a reasonably decent pet home.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah I'm surprised how many ppl just want to "banish" their dogs to the back yard & not to anything with them. I just can't fathom that, sure mine stay outside during the day but there are 4 dogs out there that are all adults, windows that give me a panoramic view of the yard, but when hey first to it I play both physical & mental games with them for at least an hour. Then again before they come inside in the evening.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

All I can say about sandbee is just - wow. You may have had JRT's in the past but you don't know much about them. Everything I have ever read warns about Jacks and cats. I have a year old JRT and before her had a JRT for almost 14 years. They DO chase cats. They DO chew your stuff if you don't give them something to chew. they do chew their beds and pillows. Shame on you for putting that poor dog outside. They have so little fur that they don't so well outside. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE find a terrier rescue so that someone who knows how to handle JRT's can work with this dog.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

sandbee if you hate your dog so much you should rehome it or work with it. Find a terrier rescue in your area.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

It's called management. (Novel idea)


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> All I can say about sandbee is just - wow. You may have had JRT's in the past but you don't know much about them. Everything I have ever read warns about Jacks and cats. I have a year old JRT and before her had a JRT for almost 14 years. They DO chase cats. They DO chew your stuff if you don't give them something to chew. they do chew their beds and pillows. Shame on you for putting that poor dog outside. They have so little fur that they don't so well outside. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE find a terrier rescue so that someone who knows how to handle JRT's can work with this dog.


I was gonna say... pretty sure my cat would definitely disagree with what sandbee was told... considering even WITH constant supervision the JRT we dog-sat managed to corner and attack him several times. Thankfully our place is small and our cat is not afraid to defend himself. Seriously. Maybe Sandbee's last JRT was a particularly low-energy one, because I've only even known them to be high-strung and bursting at the seams.

To both OP and Sandbee - if you're not happy with your dog, your dog is probably not happy with you. You either have to work to fix it, or consider rehoming. (Dogs are like husbands... you gotta take the bad with the good and learn to work with what you've got!)


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Dont say that ... their spouse might find themselves kicked out in the back yard too :S


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

sandbee542 said:


> To rubydm - do not listen to the fools posting telling you that you just don't understand your dog, that you don't spend enough time with him, that he knows you don't like him, blah, blah, blah! We - mainly my husband - got a new dog this past April. He has done nothing but destroy things in our house and cost us more money than I ever thought possible! We got him from a rescue kennel (paid them $225) - he was supposed to be a Jack Russell and good with cats. Those were just the first lies! He's a rat terrier and aggravates the snot out of our cats (and thereby, me). I buy him toys all the time and they range from stuffed toys to the Kong toys. The Kong toys are the only ones he has just totally destroyed. I bought him 2 nice dog beds with blankets - chewed up and thrown away. He chewed the air conditioner cord in half and that cost us $75 to repair plus 2 weeks to get the parts and get it fixed. We had to devise a way to lock the wardrobe doors because he chewed up 3 pairs of my shoes and 2 pairs of my husbands shoes. He chewed up my husbands robe when it was hanging on the back of the bedroom door. He has chewed up 4 brand new rugs. He has scratched a Bob Timberlake cherry coffee table that was from my mother and we've had for 12 years. And today he chewed up 2 more rugs - completely destroyed, chewed on 6 drawers of the bed, got my husband's sock drawer open and destroyed 12 pairs of socks and, here's the real topper, he chewed the corner of an antique black walnut wardrobe that my husband's grandfather built in the 40's!!! How's that for being endearing! Then he got sick - geez, wonder why!!! When he's outside he chases the cats until Momma Kitty hits him (the kittens don't know to do that yet). We had a Jack Russell for 9 years and he was wonderful so don't anybody try to tell me that I don't know what to do with a high energy dog! Don't tell me that he doesn't get enough attention - I tried petting and calmly trying to train him and cuddling with him and it didn't make a difference except that he chewed holes in the really nice blanket I had put around him when we were on the couch! He has peed on the bed, on the couch, in both vehicles, I think on every d***ed floor we have - he finally, hopefully, I think, got the gist of why we were going outside all the time and rarely tinkles or doo-doo's in the house anymore. Of course, it doesn't help that my husband has no rules for him - I know, I know, that's a problem but I'm the one that spends the majority of time with him and I couldn't get through to him no matter what. I tried being gentle, using treats and praise - nothing works. Every day is like the movie Ground Hog Day and everything is brand new to him. He's about as smart as a bag of hammers, he's destructive and starting today he stays outside all the time!!! So, rubydm, don't listen to all the ones on here that it's all you, there is no such thing as a bad dog, etc. - it's all hog wash and there are dogs that are destructive and dumb!


This is not only the dogs fault, it is yours for not managing the problem. I've had dogs who are somewhat destructive and it is up to me to figure out what to do: use a crate. The dog can't chew the rug, pee on the floor, chew the cords if he was properly supervised.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah a dog chewing, digging, distroying, annoying other animals, pottying in the house doesnt make him a "dumb" dog, he makes the owner a "dumb" owner for not watching the dog :/ where's my "naughty owner" rolled up newspaper when i need it LOL LOL (kidding, only kidding)


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

CptJack said:


> If you can't give him a better life than this, contact http://www.ratbonerescues.com/ and get him into a new home.
> 
> Hell, if you're in the Virginia/WVA/TN/NC area, contact ME and *I* will get him into a new, appropriate home.


I'd help you with transport (in the NOVA/MD/WVA area).


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Properly managed dogs do not destroy stuff..... If you want to be mad because the dog destroyed something... Be mad at yourself.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep you wouldn't expect a kiddo under the age of 10 to "manage" themselves ... Then WTH would you expect a dog to? Even if I'm not "out there" with them I am always watching , listening, & managing, or else I wouldn't have recognized buddy's behavior with the snake nor would I have been able to treat him this preventing an adverse reaction.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

sandbee542 said:


> To rubydm - do not listen to the fools posting telling you that you just don't understand your dog, that you don't spend enough time with him, that he knows you don't like him, blah, blah, blah! We - mainly my husband - got a new dog this past April. He has done nothing but destroy things in our house and cost us more money than I ever thought possible! We got him from a rescue kennel (paid them $225) - he was supposed to be a Jack Russell and good with cats. Those were just the first lies! He's a rat terrier and aggravates the snot out of our cats (and thereby, me). I buy him toys all the time and they range from stuffed toys to the Kong toys. The Kong toys are the only ones he has just totally destroyed. I bought him 2 nice dog beds with blankets - chewed up and thrown away. He chewed the air conditioner cord in half and that cost us $75 to repair plus 2 weeks to get the parts and get it fixed. We had to devise a way to lock the wardrobe doors because he chewed up 3 pairs of my shoes and 2 pairs of my husbands shoes. He chewed up my husbands robe when it was hanging on the back of the bedroom door. He has chewed up 4 brand new rugs. He has scratched a Bob Timberlake cherry coffee table that was from my mother and we've had for 12 years. And today he chewed up 2 more rugs - completely destroyed, chewed on 6 drawers of the bed, got my husband's sock drawer open and destroyed 12 pairs of socks and, here's the real topper, he chewed the corner of an antique black walnut wardrobe that my husband's grandfather built in the 40's!!! How's that for being endearing! Then he got sick - geez, wonder why!!! When he's outside he chases the cats until Momma Kitty hits him (the kittens don't know to do that yet). We had a Jack Russell for 9 years and he was wonderful so don't anybody try to tell me that I don't know what to do with a high energy dog! Don't tell me that he doesn't get enough attention - I tried petting and calmly trying to train him and cuddling with him and it didn't make a difference except that he chewed holes in the really nice blanket I had put around him when we were on the couch! He has peed on the bed, on the couch, in both vehicles, I think on every d***ed floor we have - he finally, hopefully, I think, got the gist of why we were going outside all the time and rarely tinkles or doo-doo's in the house anymore. Of course, it doesn't help that my husband has no rules for him - I know, I know, that's a problem but I'm the one that spends the majority of time with him and I couldn't get through to him no matter what. I tried being gentle, using treats and praise - nothing works. Every day is like the movie Ground Hog Day and everything is brand new to him. He's about as smart as a bag of hammers, he's destructive and starting today he stays outside all the time!!! So, rubydm, don't listen to all the ones on here that it's all you, there is no such thing as a bad dog, etc. - it's all hog wash and there are dogs that are destructive and dumb!


4 words. EXCERCISE, DISCIPLINE, PLAY and a CRATE! I very highly doubt you are devoting sufficient time with either of these to your dog. This dog is not destructive and dumb, its BORED and HIGH ENERGY. 

Maybe just me, but with a very high energy, intelligent dog like this (I own an extremely intelegent, high energy dog as well) you should be dedicating AT LEAST 1 hour of physical activity (running, biking, hiking, etc) a day, followed by 20 minutes or so of solid training a day, then atleast another 20 minutes of play time (tug, fetch) and then put the dog in a CRATE while you are not supervising him if he's prone to destroy things..this is COMMON SENSE! Why on earth are you allowing this dog to find a means to entertain himself repeatedly with expensive household items?? The first time he destroyed something should have been an instant clue to go out and buy a crate and begin crate training immediately, so yes, actually it IS YOUR FAULT that he continued to be destructive. Its really not rocket science, any person who knows about training dogs, wether they are puppies or rescues, knows this. 

Clearly this dog is not trained, and needs someone who's going to put the effort in to do it properly. If your not willing to do that, instead of banning the dog outdoors (which will probably only make matters worse as he gets bored and lonely outside and destroys your fence/yard) rehome him to someone who will or take him back to the rescue and tell them you are not prepared to take on the responsibility of owning this dog. End of story.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

sandbee542 said:


> it's all hog wash and there are dogs that are destructive and dumb!


I dont actually believe thats the problem with your dog.

However..
Some Dogs are Blind..Some are Deaf...is it possible that Some may be Mentally Challenged?


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Yup! I knew a dog that got stuck in the birth canal and was without oxygen for a few critical minutes. He had evident brain damage that made him slightly different and less high-functioning than other dogs. I see no evidence though to assume the poster has one of those dogs, he seems rather intelligent, just looking for an outlet in a destructive way.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Roloni said:


> is it possible that Some may be Mentally Challenged?


I have one, but she was stuck in the birth canal, and finally popped out on the way to the e-vet. I think she was oxegen deprived for 2 long, and she is also the runt.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

sandbee542 said:


> He's about as smart as a bag of hammers


You know, as the former owner of a Rat Terrier, I consider that a punch to the face. They are a VERY highly intelligent breed, and if he's acting out the way that he is it's probably because he's under stimulated mentally and not getting proper exercise and training. Place the poor dog with a Rat Terrier rescue so he can get into a home with someone that actually understands what it means to have a dog, and get yourself a pet rock!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

rubydm said:


> What is his deal? Why am I a walking turd since my hub and I moved in together 2.5 years ago, when he used to adore me?


Possibly because he senses how you feel about him?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

TTs Towel said:


> You should take him to the shelter. They'll take good care of him there and probably find him a great home. Shelters are usually not overcrowded so they'll have plenty of room and time to work with him.


I hope you are kidding, and nobody takes this advice. Shelters are frequently over-full, and owner turn in senior dogs are the first to be euthed


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Pawzk9 said:


> I hope you are kidding, and nobody takes this advice. Shelters are frequently over-full, and owner turn in senior dogs are the first to be euthed


Oh my ... the only reason the shelters may seem empty around here ... are because the dogs have already been euthed to make room for more poor souls. 

IMO shelters should be not an option ...........


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I feel sorry for both of those dogs


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

How can you hate your dog? I can't imagine it but I suppose it could happen. Maybe in the OP's case (who never returned to the thread after her initial post), it could be blamed on pregnancy hormones running wild. Maybe she hated everything else too. Husband, food, the hole in the ozone ...

With sandbee, maybe it is just frustration, a short temper on her part and a lack of knowledge. She probably should re-home her dog in the best interest of the dog.

I have never hated Plume. Not for one second. That said, I HAVE been annoyed, irritated and occasionally have been slightly exasperated by her. The last melted away about ten minutes later. The first two lasted maybe three minutes. And then we were back to heavenly, divine, pure, human/dog love, where adoration was given and received on both sides.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The Feather Duster said:


> How can you hate your dog? I can't imagine it but I suppose it could happen. Maybe in the OP's case (who never returned to the thread after her initial post), it could be blamed on pregnancy hormones running wild. Maybe she hated everything else too. Husband, food, the hole in the ozone ...
> 
> With sandbee, maybe it is just frustration, a short temper on her part and a lack of knowledge. She probably should re-home her dog in the best interest of the dog.
> 
> I have never hated Plume. Not for one second. That said, I HAVE been annoyed, irritated and occasionally have been slightly exasperated by her. The last melted away about ten minutes later. The first two lasted maybe three minutes. And then we were back to heavenly, divine, pure, human/dog love, where adoration was given and received on both sides.



I have done a lot of fostering in my life and I will admit freely that there are dogs I Do Not Like. I would never, and could never, live with those dogs without major misery. There are personality mismatches that happen, and sometimes they're big enough to lead to real unhappiness and resentment on the part of the human. But to BLAME THE DOG? That's the line for me. I understand how you end up with a dog you just don't like - at all. In those case you acknowledge it as a mismatch (training issues are not the same thing, here) and you GET THE DOG INTO A HOME WHERE IT WILL BE LOVED. You sure as hell don't decide the dog is dumb and toss it outside because you didn't bother to train it.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Properly managed dogs do not destroy stuff..... *If you want to be mad because the dog destroyed something... Be mad at yourself.*


Especially if it has happened more than once. If it happens _every day_, I'm not sure the _dog_ is dumb as a box of hammers.

It also always mystifies me when people say "well, I had this _other_ dog who xyz..." Unless you have a time machine, _this_ dog is not _that_ dog. I have three dogs, and their personalities are completely different. They require different levels of physical and mental stimulation. I'm just trying to wrap my mind around thinking that what works for Pip (probably the easiest dog I've ever had) would work for Squash (probably... not... the easiest dog I've ever had) and being mad at HIM if it didn't. They're dogs. They just do their dog things, unless we put our problem-solving caps on.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

@Sass yep, what works for Josefina would make Buddy shut down (hes formally abused) they're dogs, they are different. if they were all the same it would be super boring working with dogs LOL IMHO


----------



## sandbee542 (Nov 1, 2012)

To everyone that thinks I'm an evil person - I'm not, I'm just at the end of my rope with this dog. He gets oodles of exercise - we live in the country and I'm outside a lot (so he gets more structured exercise other than just running around by himself). We walk through the woods, to the barn, outside doing yard work - he's outside the majority of the day and gets a lot of exercise. My husband takes him on outings on the weekends (the dog is a wonderful swimmer and loves the water). Believe it or not, I am patient with him and try to train him. In fact, I wanted to crate train him but my husband has some odd ideas about raising well-behaved dogs (he leaves it more to chance than actual training). Like I said, we had a Jack Russell before this one and he was smarter than us (lots) but he didn't have this destructive side to him. We've had beagles, dachsunds, mixes - lots of dogs over the years and this is the most destructive dog we (or each of us separately) have ever had. I think the destruction part and being frustrated with the lack of training on my husband's part adds up to my frustration. Thanks for not getting out the pitch forks after me - I needed to vent a little bit. I did buy a 25' leash and a comfortable harness over the weekend to make him a run outside. That way he can stay outside while I go to town but won't be chasing the cats or wander off (neighbor has a dog that runs rampant and ours has started following him sometimes). I think I may just have to start taking him myself (and alone) to obedience classes and see if that helps the both of us! Maybe if I can get him to behave, my husband will see the light and help with training!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

you know what they say, sometims you dont get the dog u want, you get the dog you need LMBO


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

> I think I may just have to start taking him myself (and alone) to obedience classes and see if that helps the both of us!


I suspect this will be very helpful for both of you.

This dog is not your other dog. He needs different things and can't be compared fairly. I'm not sure where you live but with winter coming this dog CANNOT be left outside unless you're in the tropics. JRTs are very small and don't have much coat or padding at all, simply put he may freeze to death. If the alternative is to leave him outside you need to persuade your husband to let you use the crate. Being outside while you do chores is not the kind of activity he needs. He needs structured exercise with you working him, start by devoted just 20 minutes a day to the dog. Getting his brain going while he is active will help tire hm out. Have you ever heard of a flirt pole? Those can be great, even better if you make him wait and then release him to chase. Fetch is another good one. He could probably even learn some tricks, JRTs are usually very smart and often destruction (when its not anxiety related) is a smart dog who is bored.

You can work with this dog. There are lots of very experienced people here who will be happy to help guide you. But PLEASE do not just tie him up outside in the cold or blame the dog for being frustrated. If you find you truly can't or don't want to work with him then find him a home where he will be happy and loved.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Roloni said:


> I dont actually believe thats the problem with your dog.
> 
> However..
> Some Dogs are Blind..Some are Deaf...is it possible that Some may be Mentally Challenged?


I couldn't help but think of this.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm sure that dogs can be "retarded" just like people can be I suppose, that doesnt mean they should be shunned or mistreated or abandoned at a shelter somewhere, i mean just because a child is mentally challenged doesnt mean you abandon them, why would someone do the same to a dog?


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Also... it doesnt sound like _this_ dog is 'slow'. I bet he's pretty smart... just misdirected.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

smart enough to outsmart their owners


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

I say rehome him,best for the dog,it's sad his owner hates him


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> you know what they say, sometims you dont get the dog u want, you get the dog you need LMBO


THIS. The best dog I ever had challenged me in every way possible. Along the way, I learned so much and grew as a person in ways I needed, but wouldn't have on my own. "Bad dogs" are the best dogs, if you let them be.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

gingerkid said:


> I couldn't help but think of this.


LOLOLO
I remember reading that way back when. Still funny to me.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> I couldn't help but think of this.


Very good...lol


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah I loved that blog, it's cute


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow. is all I have to say to the above reaction.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm impressed people even read those blocks of text....


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

sandbee542 said:


> Okay, to the ones on here that want to point out the obvious that they are short-haired dogs, today (11/07) is the first day that it is considered to be actually cold out. Know where the little guy is? He’s on the couch covered up with his blankie all nice and warm and comfy (after being outside for piddle time and to go on a walk with me)! To the ones that compared him to a child, he is not a child, he is an animal. He doesn’t reason, doesn’t understand and doesn’t react the way children do! If you think that dogs are exactly like children, you’re the one(s) with the mental problem! *Also, he’s not banished to the back yard – we have open ground so we have 20 acres of our own for him to roam, not including surrounding land. To the guy that said shelters want the animals to stay inside, you’re wrong. Our shelter actually said they preferred them to be outside as much as possible and never tied up.* You’re throwing in your opinion as a fact when it isn’t! If any of you think he doesn’t get structured play, you’re wrong about that too – we play fetch (kong toy) and take long walks. To kathylcsw and gingerkid – our current dog is a rat terrier, not a Jack Russell! We had a Jack Russell and he was the love of our lives! He didn’t chew everything in sight and he wasn’t destructive! He ran everywhere (never walked), he was a ball of fire that went until he just had to sleep and recharge his batteries. BUT HE WASN’T DESTRUCTIVE! Please read to make sure what kind of dog is being discussed before posting! To dogdragoness: *what you’re telling me is that your children have chewed up electrical cords, comforters, shoes, clothes, pillows, stuffed animals, chased the cats incessantly, crapped and pee’d in the floor (on the couch and in the bed) every time you turn around (after you’ve taken them outside for piddle time)?* If so, you and your children need some therapy! Again, don’t compare animals to children! Then to everyone that says I shouldn’t compare this dog to other dogs: I already know that! It was the posters on here that wanted to say that I’d never owned any other dogs, I’d never had high-energy dogs, I’d never had intelligent dogs, the usual crap! I was trying to point out that yes, I have owned dogs before. Yes, they were high energy and very intelligent. No, not a darn one of them was this destructive. Do none of you honestly think that just because a breed in general is intelligent, that there can’t be one that isn’t so bright? It happens to people (for all you comparing animals to children) so why not to dogs? I’m not mean to him, he isn’t banished to the outdoors (good Lord people, quit assuming crap and read what I’m telling you), he gets attention and exercise (both structured and free roaming) daily. He doesn’t need to be rehomed as he does get love, attention and very good care so all of you high-strung morons who want to transport him to never-never land can just settle down and focus on your local animal shelter needs (in other words, use your powers for good and not evil). *I thought I might get some usable suggestions on here, but so much for that. It’ll be the last time I try that…*


I love it when people rant about us jumping to conclusions because they haven't specified things that we should obviously know without being told.

All I'm going to say is: your current dog is not your previous dog, who is not your future dog. Which you've pointed out and then said *I have owned dogs before. Yes, they were high energy and very intelligent. No, not a darn one of them was this destructive.* But this isn't your past dog, so I don't know what that has to do with anything.

Whether or not your dog is a JRT or a Rat terrier, your original post said:


> he was supposed to be a Jack Russell and good with cats


 which implies that JRTs are good with cats, which, as a generalization is not true. I also have a hard time with the idea that you took on a dog without meeting it first, and if you were expecting a JRT, and were presented a rat terrier when you first met it, well, not everyone has as impeccable breed identification skills as you obviously do.

And, most rescues organizations DO prefer their dogs to live indoors. That does not mean the rescue agency doesn't want the dog to _go _outdoors. Its one thing to take the dog outside with you, when you're outside a lot and spend time with the dog. Its another to force the dog to live (which works for some dogs, and in some situations, but from a rescue standpoint its better to have a dog trained to live indoors than not)outside.

Children can be just as destructive as you've described (its called the terrible twos for a reason), they just don't do it by chewing.

Finally, the point everyone is trying to get across to you is: If you really can't stand living with the dog *find him a new home so you'll both be happier*. Whether or not he gets love is not the question, its that clearly neither of you are happy, but clearly you can't accept that and aren't willing to _properly manage his behavior_ so you can be. At least not as much as you're willing to complain about it. 

One last thing: *your original post didn't ask for any suggestions or help*. If it HAD asked for suggestions or help you would've gotten some.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

If you live in a cold climate this dog CANNOT be an outside dog without heated shelter. It doesnt matter if hes in your backyard, your farm or the open tundra if it snows he cannot be left out there for hours. He is too small and thin coated. He will freeze. Of course I cannot come through my computer and make you take my advice, I just hope for the sake of the dog you reconsider 'banishing' him and crate him instead. If you don't and the worst happens you know exactly whose doorstep his body will be on.... literally.

You got several suggestions on how to deal with this problem. Increased exercise, obedience work, mental outlets and crate training to name a few. Its obvious how you feel about this dog. This thread was old when you posted so I can only assume you found it by googling 'i hate my dog', not a promising start for any relationship. If you hate him, rehome him he doesnt deserve to live like that. If you don't hate him work with him, there are LOTS of resources here and other places to help you. You've burned through a lot of goodwill here but I bet even still members will work with you for the sake of the dog involved.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

My jacks get cold when it gets down to the 70s here! Please find a way to keep yours warm when its cold.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

He's obviously smart enough to doop you onto thinking he's dumb lol if he doesn't listen it's because of 2 things: because YOU haven't taught him properly, or: you haven't establish a relationship with him to make it worth while to do anything "for " you.

Just saying.


----------



## NewfoundlandOwner (Dec 22, 2011)

Everyone gets angry at things their dogs do sometimes. A lot of issues can be avoided by management of their living areas. If your problems started when your hubby moved in, you might examine how your hubby is with your dog. Hiding in the bathroom could be a sign of extreme stress. If your feeling are this negative, however, you might consider finding someone that will like living with your dog. No reason for both of you to be miserable all the time.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

sandbee542 said:


> He's about as smart as a bag of hammers, he's destructive and starting today he stays outside all the time!!!





> I’m not mean to him, he isn’t banished to the outdoors (good Lord people, quit assuming crap and read what I’m telling you)


Now I'm all confused.


----------



## NewfoundlandOwner (Dec 22, 2011)

When my Newfie pup Ozzy came home at 8 weeks, we'd planned ahead and had his "puppy-proofed" area all ready for him. At that point he weighed 20 pounds, so he was a big puppy, but we'd expected that. Nothing could have prepared us for the rate at which Ozzy grew, though. I'd read all about it, but wow! Let me tell you, a giant-breed puppy that grows about 3 pounds per week on average is a lot to handle. At 6 months, we had to knock a wall out of our house to install a giant-size doggie door. Potty-training was pretty easy, but it was hard to hold onto the required patience when your dog pees a lake and then leaves a zig-zag for 20 feet while walking, so as not to pee on his own feet. Then Murphy came to live with us, and he was a counter-surfer. There are few behaviors more difficult to deal with, since it's self-reinforcing. We installed gates to keep them out of the kitchen, since it wasn't long before Murphy could counter-surf the fridge! Newfies are very social dogs, and love to be with you as much as possible. When they're young pups they can't jump up on the bed, and when they're older they're not supposed to (hard on their joints). So we built a ramp that allows them to walk up and down instead. I wanted my giants to be great with people and well-mannered, so I spent hours each week at Petsmart, walking them around and training them. I had to limit this to the amount of exercise they're supposed to get during their first year, but this wasn't difficult. Mostly they sat or laid down as people came to see them. A lot of people like to pet Newfies. Grooming is a daily occurrence, though 5 minutes per dog is good if they're not blowing coats. I could go on (and on) about the stuff we built, and the training and playing, and this level of effort isn't for everyone - but we knew that Newfies would require a lot of work. Great with people and very friendly, but huge and strong, so training and socialization were very important. 

There were times I laughed my ass off, like when my wife tried to mitigate the water dripped onto the floor after Ozzy got a drink by laying down a large plastic piece, sort of flat with rounded edges. Ozzy promptly dribbled water all over the plastic, laid in it, and romped all over the floor. Then there were times I wanted to pull my hair out, like when Murphy grew tall enough to reach over the wood panels we installed on my desk to stop his counter-surfing. But I never thought of them as hateful, or stupid, or stayed angry longer than a few seconds. They're dogs, and require management of their areas, training, love and patience to thrive. They must have sufficient exercise, and must be able to trust their humans. So as in my previous post, I'd highly suggest finding a home where your dog will be happier, and refrain from getting another until you're ready.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

zeronightfarm said:


> My jacks get cold when it gets down to the 70s here! Please find a way to keep yours warm when its cold.


Roxxie just came in from the storm...Its very cold outside.
I havent had her spayed ...
She has a lot of nipples ...and I dont like doing belly rubs across erect dog nipples.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

If this is how you treat a poor ol' dog, I'd hate to see how you're going to treat that baby when he's keeping you awake all night...


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

> I'd hate to see how you're going to treat that baby when he's keeping you awake all night...


He will be pretty destructive too... Better for him to roam free outside with Jack.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

aiw said:


> He will be pretty destructive too... Better for him to roam free outside with Jack.


At least he'll have 20 acres and all that surrounding property.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow, I've read through all 5 pages of this thread - amazing! 

I have a terrier mix (westie), and she has to have a job, for sure. She's smarter than all of us put together! Her job is to make sure the toy gets back to me in one piece when I play fetch with Dempsey, my boxer, and her. Terriers are completely fearless, so his size means NOTHING to her (he's around 55 pounds, and she's 12.6 lb.)! They play tug, and she ALWAYS wins. Her little terrier teeth remind Dempsey to release the toy if he "forgets" when she gives him a warning growl. He won't return it to me, b/c he wants to chew on it; she makes sure I get it back. I simply say, "Maddie, bring it here", and she goes and takes it from Dempsey, and brings it to my feet. Everyone's happy (even Dempsey, since I throw it again).

It sounds like this rattie needs a family where he has a job of some sort and can be *closely* supervised or crated at all times. I would NEVER leave Maddie unsupervised. I learned that she will pee on my most prized possessions (a good chair, our camper bed - that wasn't a pleasant trip, trust me), if left uncrated and alone. *I *was a little slow, and it took me two attempts at "trusting" her before I realized this - lol! It didn't make *her* stupid, that's for sure...


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

No two dogs are the same, jut you had a jack or rat terrier that was a great dog doesn't mean this one will be a carbon copy just because hey are the same breed, buddy, Josefina, & Izze are the same breed but they are not the same personality wise. I made hat mistake & believe me it keeps you from enjoying your dog , accept him as an individual you both will be happier for it .


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

You all are responding to someone who is no longer here and cannot reply.

Move along. Nothing to see here, folks.


----------

